#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Γενικά >  > > >  >  > Ειδήσεις >  > > >  >  >  Άρθρο: Αλλαγές στη φορολογική κλίμακα που πρόκειται να ανακοινωθούν

## SMBD

---

----------



----------


## Xάρης

Τα βρίσκω πολύ θετικά τα νέα μέτρα που αφορούν το φορολογικό.
Η αύξηση όμως των συντελεστών που αφορούν την άμεση φορολογία θα πρέπει να συνδυαστούν με μείωση των εμμέσων φόρων.

Γενικώς θα έπρεπε σε μια ευνομούμενη κοινωνία να είναι επιδίωξη ο μηδενισμός της έμμεσης φορολογίας (βλ. πχ ΦΠΑ) και όλα τα έσοδα να προέρχονται από άμεσους φόρους.
Εξάλλου σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 4 του συντάγματος "Οι Έλληνες πολίτες συνεισφέρουν χωρίς διακρίσεις στα δημόσια βάρη, ανάλογα με τις δυνάμεις τους".
Οι έμμεσοι φόροι όπως ο ΦΠΑ επιβαρύνουν όλους τους πολίτες το ίδιο και όχι ανάλογα με τις δυνάμεις τους.
Μόνο οι άμεσοι φόροι προσφέρουν αυτή τη δυνατότητα.

Πάω τη σκέψη μου ακόμα παραπέρα και λέω, γιατί να μην υπάρχει φορολογικός συντελεστής 100% πάνω από κάποιο εισόδημα; Θεωρώ ότι όποιος έχει πολύ πλούτο είναι εχθρός της δημοκρατίας καθότι με τα λεφτά του μπορεί να χρηματοδοτήσει κόμματα, να αγοράσει εφημερίδες και τηλεοράσεις και να διαμορφώσει έμμεσα τα εκλογικά αποτελέσματα και τις ακολουθούμενες πολιτικές. 
Μήπως δεν γίνεται και τώρα αυτό;

----------


## vasgi

Oι άμεσοι φόροι είναι αντιοικονομικοί , δεν πρέπει να ξεπερνούν το 20 - 30 % και να είναι ανταποδοτικοί .

Αντίθετα οι έμμεσοι φόροι πρέπει να είναι μηδενικοί η έως 5 % στα είδη πρώτης ανάγκης και κατόπιν να υπάρχουν στα σημερινά επίπεδα .
Οι έμμεσοι φόροι είναι στην κατανάλωση και οχι στην παραγωγή και είναι δίκαιοι , εφ΄όσον δεν επηρεάζουν την βασική διαβίωση .

Κανένας δεν διανοείται να ξυπνάει το πρωί και την μισή μέρα να δουλεύει γιά ένα σπάταλο και ανάλγητο κράτος .

Οσοι είναι σε τόσο υψηλά επίπεδα εισοδημάτων είναι μόνοι τους κράτη και έτσι δεν υπόκεινται σε φορολογήσεις .

----------


## Γιάννης Γ

Ε οκ, αντί για 12 μήνες θα έχουμε 11  να "ετοιμαστούμε" (και ψυχολογικά)  με το καινούριο καθεστώς.Τυπικά όμως, είναι απαράδεκτο.

----------


## Evan

Το πιο δίκαιο είναι άμεσοι φόροι και όχι έμμεσοι. Ο καθένας συνεισφέρει ανάλογα με αυτά που κερδίζει τέλος.

----------


## cna

Συνάδελφοι μην μπερδεύεστε. Τα νέα φορολογικά μέτρα αφορούν αποκλειστικά και μόνο φυσικά πρόσωπα. Οι εταιρίες το έχουν βρει το κολπάκι τους (offshore/αποθεματικό επενδύσεων κοκ). Το πρόβλημα έχει πολλές προεκτάσεις πάντως. Αν αναλογιστούμε το ζήτημα υπάρχουν τα εξής ενδεχόμενα:

1) Χαμηλή φορολογία το πιθανότερο είναι να οδηγήσει σε κεφαλαιοποίηση του χρήματος και όχι σε επενδύσεις στην πραγματική οικονομία όπου το επιχειρηματικό ρίσκο είναι υψηλό. Προφανώς όμως και δεν μπορεί η άμεση φορολογία να υπερβαίνει κάποια λογικά πλαίσια γιατί τότε ο πολίτης θα κοιτάξει να αποκρύψει εισοδήματα.

2) Χαμηλοί έμμεσοι φόροι σε μια μη πλουτοπαραγωγική οικονομία όπως η δική μας (ουσιαστικά ο μόνος βιώσιμος κλάδος του πρωτογενή τομέα παραμένει εδώ και δεκαετίες ο αγροτικός) συνεπάγεται μικρά άμεσα έσοδα για το κράτος. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι εκτός του 5ετούς ομολόγου το ελληνικό δημόσιο δανείζεται και με ορίζοντα τριμήνου ή εξαμήνου βασιζόμενο στα έσοδα από τους έμμεσους φόρους. Από την άλλη βέβαια οι μισθωτοί/συνταξιούχοι επωμίζονταν μέχρι πρότινος το βάρος του ΦΠΑ χωρίς να υπάρχει διέξοδος. Λέω μέχρι πρότινος διότι εάν εφαρμοστεί το σύστημα των αποδείξεων τότε το ποσό του ΦΠΑ θα εκπίπτει από το φορολογητέο στο τέλος του έτους...

----------


## kostas

> Τα υψηλά εισοδήματα *φυσικών προσώπων* έρχονται μετά από σκληρή δουλειά σε τομείς γνώσης που βασίζεται στην επένδυση πολλών χρημάτων σε γνώσεις και εξοπλισμό


Πώς μπορούμε τα εισοδήματα να τα αξιολογούμε με ηθικά κριτήρια? Όλα τα εισοδήματα φυσικών προσώπων έχουν βγει με το σταυρό το χέρι? Ενώ των εταιρειών πώς βγήκαν με ληστείες και επιδρομές σε χωριά?
Κατά τη γνώμη μου όλα τα εισοδήματα πρέπει να δηλώνονται, να διασταυρώνονται ώστε η δήλωση τους να μην είναι επιλογή αλλά μονόδρομος και να φορολογούνται με κοινωνικά δίκαιο τρόπο, όπως αναφέρερθηκε από Χάρη και Evan.

----------


## Theo

*kasvan άψογος και συμφωνώ 1000%.
*

----------


## Xάρης

Επειδή υπάρχει φοροδιαφυγή πρέπει οι συντελεστές να είναι χαμηλοί; 
Άλλο το ένα κι άλλο τ' άλλο.
Διαφορετικά θα έπρεπε να μην πληρώνουμε άμεσους φόρους, ειδικά σε μια χώρα σαν την Ελλάδα όπου η φοροδιαφυγή είναι μεγάλο ποσοστό της οικονομίας.

Υψηλοί φορολογικοί συντελεστές είναι επιθυμητοί αλλά για να εφαρμοστούν και να μην υπάρχει κοινωνική εξέγερση πρέπει να είναι ανταποδοτικοί.
Να γνωρίζει δηλαδή ο φορολογούμενος πολίτης πού πάνε τα λεφτά των φόρων του αλλά και να πηγαίνουν για καλό σκοπό και όχι σε σπατάλες ή στις τσέπες ορισμένων.

----------


## Theo

Χάρη ξεκινάς για επίλυση ενός προβλήματος συλλέγοντας τα δεδομένα.

Κύριο δεδομένο αποτελεί η μη ανταποδοτικότητα, σε κρατικές υπηρεσίες, των φόρων που καταβάλλουμε.

Άρα ξεκινώντας με δεδομένο αυτό καταλήγουμε στο συμπέρασμα που κατακρίνεις.

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν μπορούν όλα μαζί να αντιμετωπιστούν;
Βάσει ενός προγράμματος βέβαια, ενός σχεδιασμού.

----------


## Theo

Είσαι μεγαλύτερός μου και ελπίζεις ακόμα σε σχεδιασμό και προοπτική καθολικής αντιμετώπισης ?

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

O kasvan τα είπε σχεδόν όλα.

Συμπληρώνω:

1.Να καταργηθούν οι μεταχρονολογημένες επιταγές.Πρόκειται για μία απίστευτη φούσκα.Φορολογείσαι έσοδα που ΘΑ εισπράξεις ΑΝ εισπράξεις......Δημιουργεί ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ προβλήματα κ *κατάργηση της ισονομίας*.Θες να μην κουβαλάς μετρητά?Δώσε ΤΡΑΠΕΖΙΚΗ επιταγή,όχι αυτά τα πετσετάκια του πρωκτού που θα περιμένεις κιόλας να σε ειδοποιήσουν πριν τη μονογραφή τους..........*Δηλαδή,με 3.000 ευρώ μετρητά ως εγγύηση στην τράπεζα,εγώ το παίζω με ένα μπλοκάκι ο Mister Φούσκας κ πουλάω μαγκιά κ επιχειρηματηλίκι....*

2.Να μειωθεί ο Φ.Π.Α στις *υπηρεσίες*,έτσι ώστε να συμφέρει το ''Κράτος'' να δουλεύουν όλοι νόμιμα χωρίς παζάρια της ''απόδειξης''.

3.Δέσμευση *ακίνητης* περιουσίας ΦΥΣΙΚΩΝ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΩΝ μετόχων στις Ε.Π.Ε κ στις Α.Ε. έτσι ώστε να το σκέφτεται ο κάθε τζάμπα μάγκας να βαρέσει κανόνι.Το προηγούμενο Σάββατο μιλούσα με φίλο προϊστάμενο πωλήσεων της μεγαλύτερης προμηθεύτριας εταιρείας χαλκού κ μου λέει:''Μήτσο,πάμε για κλείσιμο.Φοβόμαστε πλέον να διώξουμε stock με επιταγές,κ έχουμε χάσει απίστευτα μεγάλες παραγγελίες''........αλλά χωρίς παραγγελίες με υψηλό ρίσκο,ΠΩΣ θα επιβιώσουν οι μεγάλες εταιρείες με το ισχύον καθεστώς?

4*.Κρατική εγγύηση* στους ασφαλισμένους μετά το '93 για τα όρια ηλικίας κ ύψους συνταξιοδότησης ΑΠΟ ΤΩΡΑ.Αν δεν πρόκειται να μου ανταποδοθούν,να σταματήσω να πληρώνω.Ο θεσμός της κρατικής ασφάλειας έχει καταρρεύσει.Θέλω ΕΓΓΥΗΣΗ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ είτε από το ''Κράτος'',ή από αυτόν που θα το αγοράσει σε περίπτωση που ΚΑΙ αυτό βαρέσει κανόνι.

5.*ΣΟΒΑΡΑ κίνητρα επιβράβευσης της ειλικρίνειας!*Αυτά που λέει ο 2238 είναι για τον Π@#$%ο.Ας μου πει ο ''Κράτος'' ότι αν τα δηλώσω όλα τέλεια θα με απαλλάξει από Φ.Π.Α σε αγορά π.χ. αυτοκινήτου ή διαμερίσματος κ να σου πώ εγώ πώς θα αυξηθούν οι ειλικρινείς φορολογούμενοι.Τώρα,μου κόβει 600 ολόκληρα ευρώ για να με ''επιβραβεύσει''.......!!!!!Μα καλά,ποιός τσίπης τον έγραψε?*Περνιέται κ για χουβαρντάς ο Νομοθέτης?*

6.*Κατάργηση* του Φ.Π.Α σε είδη *επιβίωσης*,βλ. φαγητό και πετρέλαιο θέρμανσης,ΔΕΗ και ΕΥΔΑΠ.*Ούτε cent ΦΠΑ σε είδη επιβίωσης.....*

7.Αναγνώριση των εξόδων του ελεύθερου επαγγελματία.Δεν είναι δυνατόν να μην ξέρουμε τί εκπίπτει κ να έχει μπεί Φεβρουάριος!!!

Μέχρι να γίνουν όλα αυτά,εγώ θα συνεχίσω να φροντίζω την πάρτη μου κ να έχω χεσ@#$νο το ''Κράτος'' καθώς κ όλους τους υπόλοιπους συμπολίτες μου.ΧΩΡΙΣ ΕΛΕΟΣ.Κ όποιος γουστάρει,να έρθει να μου ζητήσει το λόγο,αν δεν κατανοεί ήδη από το παρόν ποστ.....

----------


## Evan

καλά δεν το συζητάμε το κράτος είναι ΓΤΠ. Και το ανησυχητικό είναι ότι δεν βλέπω να αλλάζει και τίποτα. Οπότε ούτε η νοοτροπία θα αλλάξει αφού ποιος είναι τόσο μακάκας ώστε να πιστεύει πως τα λεφτά των φόρων επιστρέφουν στους πολίτες μέσω των υπηρεσιών που προσφέρει το κράτος.

----------


## cna

@zavi: Υπάρχει και η λύση των δίγραμμων επιταγών αλλά τότε δημιουργούνται άλλα προβλήματα. Σκέψου να είσαι στην αρχή της εργοληπτικής σου καριέρας και να πρέπει να πληρώσεις τα υλικά του έργου τοις μετρητοίς (γιατί αυτό σημαίνει δίγραμμη επιταγή) ενώ το δημόσιο πχ θα σε πληρώσει μετά από 3 μήνες. Το αποτέλεσμα θα ήταν να μην μπορούν να εισέλθουν νέοι παίκτες στην αγορά.

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

cna

Δεν διαφωνώ στην πρακτικότητα της επιταγής.Διαφωνώ στη λογική του ''ΘΑ σε πληρώσω,ΝΑ,πάρε τώρα για να δεις ότι σου δίνω το λόγο μου'' ενώ στην πράξη ο τύπος είναι φούσκας.

Επίσης:αν βρεις μάντρα στην Αθήνα που δέχεται άνω της δίμηνης,πες τη μου κ θα την κάνω χρυσή.Όσες ξέρω το παίζουν σούπερ μάρκετ στους μικρούς.Συν τοις άλλοις,αν το Δημόσιο δεν έχει λεφτά,τότε ας μην δημοπραττεί.Είναι αδιανόητο για έργα των 200-300.000 ευρώ να κλείνει το σπίτι των μικρών σαν εμάς.*Δουλεύουμε εργοληπτικά ως φυσικά πρόσωπα,όχι ως νομικά.......ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ!!!!!!*Ωστόσο,ακόμα κ αν το ''Κράτος'' αρνείται να με πληρώσει,θα με φορολογήσει σαν να τα πήρα.Κ επειδή δεν θα έχω να του τα δώσω,αφού περιμένω πρώτα να τα πάρω,θα μου κόψει κ την ενημερότητα*.Άντε να δικαιολογήσεις έξοδα χωρίς έσοδα............

**ΒΟΥΛΙΑΖΟΥΜΕ.Εγώ περιμένω πώς κ πώς την πτώχευση.Ενοικιοστάσιο,κουπόνια,λάδι κ ντομάτες από το χωριό κ Άγιος ο Θεός,σε περίπτωση πτώχευσης εγώ θα ζω σαν τον Βαρδινογιάννη.Μόνο γαϊδούρι δεν έχω,αν είχα θα ήμουν άρχοντας,θα είχα κ μεταφορικό!
*

----------


## cna

Καλά εννοείται ότι η πτώχευση πρώτα χτυπά την μεσαία/υψηλή τάξη και δη τους μη προνοητικούς (αυτούς που δεν έχουν επενδύσει σε χρυσό). Εγώ ούτε κουπόνι χρειάζομαι. Έτοιμα είναι τα χωράφια. Ντοματούλα, αγγουράκι, 2-3 γουρουνάκια και 2-3 προβατάκια και τέλος...

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Α εσύ είσαι ωραίος!!Έχεις κ κρέας!Δεν πειράζει,θα την παλέψω με πεσμένη τη χοληστερίνη εγώ...αν σε ενδιαφέρει ανταλλάζω το λάδι μου με το χοιρινό σου.Κ μιλάμε για extra extra παρθένο,από Καλαμάτα.Κ ντομάτες από Καλάβρυτα από τον πεθερό κ μανταρίνια-λεμόνια από Κέρκυρα από τις γιαγιάδες μας!Έχω κ καρύδια-αμύγδαλα από τα δεντράκια μου στη Λευκάδα,καθώς κ κολοκυθάκια από ένα οικόπεδο που δεν αξίζει να οικοδομηθεί.Κ ένας φίλος έχει μελίσσια,οπότε με καρύδια κ μέλι λύσαμε κ τα αφροδισιακά.Όλος ο κόσμος θα βελάζει ενω εμείς θα έχουμε και σεξουαλικές ορμές!Αν πτωχεύσουμε,το φόρουμ θα το κάνουμε trade center! :Γέλιο:  :Αναστατωμένος:  :Cool:  :Αστειευόμενος: 

Παπακωνσταντίνου μή μασάς,ΧΩΣΕ κ ΔΩΣΕ ό,τι γκάζια γουστάρεις!*Ο φόρος της δεκάτης έχει καταργηθεί....*

----------


## cna

Μάλιστα. Θα πρέπει να μαζέψουμε 12.000 ευρώ αποδείξεις για να έχουμε αφορολόγητο ως ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες. Τί λένε ρε;!;! Ε, όχι κύριοι, στείλτε μου το ΣΔΟΕ και αν βρουν το παραμικρό ψεγάδι ας μου κόψουν τον πισινό. Αλλά όχι να δίνω τόσα και τόσα για κρατήσεις και ΙΚΑ και στο τέλος να μου λέτε μάζεψε και τόσες αποδείξεις αλλιώς θεωρείσαι φοροφυγάς!!! Κάτι άλλο που δεν ειπώθηκε είναι ότι μάλλον δεν θα επιστραφεί καμμία παρακράτηση φόρου...

----------


## koulosb

Δηλαδη οποιος βγαζει  75.000 και οποιος βγαζει 1.000.000 θα πληρωσουν 740 ευρω παραπανω φορο....!!!!

----------


## cna

Αυτό τώρα από πού τεκμαίρεται; Αν ισχύουν οι συντελεστές και χωρίς να υπολογίσουμε το σύστημα των αποδείξεων αυτός με το 1.000.000 θα πληρώσει 400.000 ευρώ ενώ αυτός με 75.000 θα πληρώσει κάτι λιγότερο από 30.000 ευρώ. Το θέμα είναι αλλού και δεν το αντιλαμβανόμαστε αμέσως. Οι ΕΠΕ και ΑΕ δεν έχουν καμία επιπλέον επιβάρυνση ενώ οι ιδιοκτήτες τους εμφανίζονται σχεδόν ως μισθωτοί*. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι οι έχοντες και πάλι θα πληρώσουν πολλά λιγότερα. 

* Σε ΕΠΕ ή ΑΕ (μονοπρόσωπη ή μετοχική) τα κέρδη εμφανίζονται προφανώς στην εταιρία, η οποία φορολογείται με 20%. Βέβαια έχει το δικαίωμα κάποιο ποσό των κερδών να το εμφανίσει ως αποθεματιικό για το επόμενο έτος, με αποτέλεσμα ο τελικός φόρος να είναι της τάξεως του 10% (επί παραδείγματι η ΤΙΤΑΝ πλήρωσε στην πράξη φόρο που αναλογούσε στο 6,72% των κερδών). Ο πρόεδρος των ΕΠΕ και ΑΕ φαίνεται ότι λαμβάνει επιχειρηματική αμοιβή από την εταιρία, η οποία έως τώρα προσδιορίζονταν βάσει συντελεστή. Ακόμα και να αλλάξει ο συντελεστής, η αμοιβή του θα καθορίζεται από το Δ.Σ. της εταιρίας. Γίνεται άμεσα αντιληπτό λοιπόν ότι οι ατομικές επιχειρήσεις θα γονατίσουν στην κυριολεξία ενώ οι εταιρίες θα παραμείνουν στο απυρόβλητο...

----------


## DirectionLess

Αυτό με τις αποδείξεις δεν 'χω καταλάβει πάντως πως ακριβώς λειτουργεί. Δηλαδή, αν έχω ας πούμε ετήσιο εισόδημα 20.000 Ευρώ, πόσες αποδείξεις πρέπει να μαζέψω ; Συζητούσα με κάτι γνωστούς χθες και έχασα τη μπάλα με αυτά που μου έλεγαν. Επίσης, αν ΔΕΝ τις μαζέψω όλες, τι γίνεται ;

----------


## cna

Αν είσαι ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας και σύμφωνα με αυτά που διαρρέουν στον τύπο θα πρέπει να συγκεντρώσεις αποδείξεις αξίας 12.000 ευρώ. Έτσι θα φορολογηθείς για την διαφορά των 8.000 ευρώ σύμφωνα με την φορολογική κλίμακα. Αν δεν μπορέσεις να συγκεντρώσεις το ποσό αυτό τότε θα φορολογηθείς και για τις 20.000 ευρώ (κοινώς δεν θα υπάρχει αφορολόγητο όριο). Άντε λοιπόν και έχεις πραγματικό καθαρό εισόδημα 20.000 ευρώ. Εγώ που θα έχω πχ 8.000 ευρώ πώς να μαζέψω αποδείξεις για 12.000; Και αν μαζέψω τότε δεν θα με τσιμπήσει το πόθεν έσχες; Μιλάμε για τρελές καταστάσεις. Ισονομία και ισοπολιτεία κύριοι αλα ελληνικά...

----------


## DirectionLess

Aλαλούμ, έχεις δίκιο. Νομίζω πάντως πως στην περίπτωση που αναφέρεις (περί 8.000 Ευρώ) κάτι ακούγεται μόνο για 6.000 Ευρώ (αν ανήκεις στο αφορολόγητο).

 Κάτι άλλο που επίσης σκεφτόμουν και μου φαίνεται κάπως : έστω ας πούμε πως εγώ έχω 20.000 Ευρώ και όπως σωστά λες, καλούμαι να μαζέψω τις 12.000 Ε, μέσω των αποδείξεων. Επειδή όμως είμαι και ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας αποδίδω και ΦΠΑ (οκ ως εδώ). Έτσι λοιπόν, το ΦΠΑ των εξόδων μου εκπίπτει κανονικά και καλούμαι να αποδώσω τη διαφορά ΦΠΑ εσόδων μείον ΦΠΑ εξόδων. Με την καθαρή αξία όμως των τιμολογίων τι γίνεται ; Μπορεί αυτή να ενσωματωθεί στις αποδείξεις μου ; (γιατί αν ναι, τότε το τιμολόγιο θα παίζει σε διπλό ταμπλώ και φοβάμαι ότι θα το θεωρήσουν παρατυπία). Γιατί σε αντίθετη περίπτωση, αν κάνω αγορές 5000 Ευρώ π.χ. σε εξοπλισμό γραφείου και γλυτώσω τα 950 Ε του ΦΠΑ, ε δεν έχω και κανένα ουσιαστικό κέρδος επί της ουσίας.

Υ.Γ. Μήπως το έχουν λάβει ήδη υπόψην τους αυτό και είδαν ότι εκδίδοντας απλή απόδειξη αντί τιμολογίου, θα αποδίδουμε και μεγαλύτερο ΦΠΑ στην Εφορία ως επιτηδευματίες ; (λέω τώρα, σενάριο)

----------


## Xάρης

Είχαν μιλήσει για φορολόγηση των διανεμομένων κερδών των εταιρειών με μεγαλύτερο συντελεστή ή κάνω λάθος; 
Ακούσατε, διαβάσατε κάτι καινούργιο επί αυτού;

----------


## cna

@DirectionLess: Λοιπόν καταρχήν μην ανακατεύεις τον ΦΠΑ γιατί ούτως ή άλλως δεν είναι δικός μας. Δηλάδη ο προσδιορισμός γίνεται επί των καθαρών ποσών των τιμολογίων. Καταλαβαίνω βέβαια πώς το σκέφτεσαι αλλά από την άλλη στον τζίρο ενσωματώνονται και οι κρατήσεις, ο ΦΕΜ κλπ κλπ. Όλα αυτά όμως δεν έχουν καμία σχέση. Τί εννοώ: είμαι εργολήπτης δημοσίων έργων. Κατά το προηγούμενο έτος εμφάνισα τζίρο (χωρίς τον ΦΠΑ εννοείται) ας πούμε 30.000 ευρώ. Το καθαρό μου εισόδημα υπολογίζεται στα 10.000 ευρώ μετά την αφαίρεση των κρατήσεων, των προμηθειών τραπεζών, ημερομισθίων και ΙΚΑ καθώς και των λοιπών εξόδων που αφορούσαν στην κατασκευή των έργων. Επί των 10.000 ευρώ θα πρέπει να προσκομίσω τις πρόσθετες αποδείξεις που ζητά το κράτος. 

Συνάδελφοι προφανώς τα πράγματα είναι μπερδεμένα γιατί δυσκολευόμαστε να αποδεχθούμε την διττή μας ιδιότητα. Για το κράτος είμαστε δύο πρόσωπα. Το ένα είναι η ατομική μας επιχείρηση όπου εκεί μπαίνουν τα τιμολόγια και τα λοιπά έξοδα. Είμαστε δε ατομική επιχείρηση μέχρι του σημείου που καταβάλλουμε τον ΦΠΑ. Όταν έρχεται η ώρα να φορολογηθεί το εισόδημά μας είμαστε φυσικά πρόσωπα, όπως και οι μισθωτοί και οι συνταξιούχοι, με την διαφορά της προέλευσης των εισοδημάτων. Επειδή λοιπόν το κράτος θεωρεί ότι είμαστε a priori φοροκλέπτες και φοροφυγάδες από την μια μας στερεί ουσιαστικά το αφορολόγητο (σύμφωνα με τα παραδείγματα που έχω θέσει έως τώρα) και από την άλλη εισάγει τα τεκμήρια ως μέσο υπολογισμού των εισοδημάτων, λες και επειδή έχω ας πούμε γραφείο στην Ερμού θα πρέπει ντε και καλά να σκοτώνομαι στην δουλειά.


@Χάρης: είχε ειπωθεί ότι τα μερίσματα των μετοχών θα φορολογούνται σύμφωνα με την κλίμακα. Αυτό όμως ισχύει όταν το μέρισμα καταβάλλεται τοις μετρητοίς. Για την περίπτωση που το μέρισμα καταβληθεί σε είδος (μετοχές) δεν έχουν πει ούτε κουβέντα. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι οι μεγαλομέτοχοι αντί να λάβουν τα μερίσματα πιθανώς να τα μετατρέψουν σε μετοχές μέχρι να αλλάξει ξανά το φορολογικό σε ευνοϊκότερους γι' αυτούς όρους...

----------

DirectionLess, Xάρης

----------


## DirectionLess

Με την καταβολή δόσεων δανείων (στεγαστικών, προσωπικών, καταναλωτικών κλπ), γνωρίζει κανείς αν δικαιολογούνται ως αποδείξεις ;

----------


## cna

Μόνο ο τόκος και όχι το κεφάλαιο...

----------

DirectionLess

----------


## cna

Χμμμμ...
Τρόπος υπολογισμού φόρου με το ισχύον σύστημα μελετητή πολιτικού μηχανικού:
Καθαρός τζίρος: 70.000 ευρώ
Προσδιορισμός καθαρού εισοδήματος με Σ.Κ.Κ.: 70.000Χ46%=32.200,00 ευρώ
Φορολογητέο εισόδημα 32.200,00 ευρώ
Υπολογισμός φόρου:
32.200,00 - 10.500,00=21.700,00 ευρώ
Κλιμακωτή φορολόγηση:
Από 10.500 έως 15.000 = 5.000,00 Χ 15%=750,00ευρώ
Από 15.000 έως 25.000 = 6700,00 Χ 25%=1675,00 ευρώ

Τελικό ποσό πληρωμής: (750,00+1675,00)=2425,00 - (προκαταβληθέντες φόροι)=...

Φορολογία με το ενιαίο σύστημα που προτείνεται
Καθαρός τζίρος: 70.000 ευρώ
Καθαρό εισόδημα: 70.000 - έξοδα(?)... ας πούμε 10.000 ευρώ (άντε να τα μαζέψεις)=60.000 ευρώ
Θεωρείται ότι οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες δεν έχουν αφορολόγητο...
Υπολογισμός φόρου

Συντελεστής φόρου μέχρι τα 15.000 ευρώ: 15%

15.000Χ15%=2250,00 ευρώ

Συντελεστής φόρου από 15.000 έως 26.000 ευρώ: 24%

11.000Χ24%= 2640,00 ευρώ

Συντελεστής φόρου από 26.000 έως 60.000 ευρώ: 35%

34.000Χ35%=11900,00 ευρώ

Συνολικός φόρος: 16.790,00 ευρώ

Τελικό ποσό πληρωμής: 16790 - (προκαταβλητέοι φόροι)=...

Ελέγξτε λίγο την διαφορά πέρυσι με φέτος... 16790/2425=6,92!!!!

----------


## Theo

Καλά έχουνε ξεφύγει.

Στην κλίμακα 20.000-50.000 παίζουν οι περισσότεροι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες της ελληνικής οικονομίας.

Μιλάμε για απόλυτη καταστροφή καθώς 3σιάζει τους φόρους κατ' ελάχιστο.

Βρήκαν έτσι και τον τρόπο να "φάνε" και τύποις την παρακράτηση.

----------


## Xάρης

Τα θετικά της υπόθεσης:
1. Δε θα υπογράφουμε μελέτες που δεν κάνουμε και τις δίνουμε σε τρίτους.
2. Δε θα κάνουμε εκπτώσεις.
---
Ένα προγραμματάκι σε Excel για τον υπολογισμό του φορολογητέου εισοδήματος και του φόρουμ θα βρείτε *ΕΔΩ*.
Μπορείτε να προσθέσετε και εισοδήματα που φορολογούνται λογιστικά ακόμα και τώρα με τα μέχρι σήμερα ισχύοντα, αλλά και εξωλογιστικά με τους γνωστούς ΣΚΚ.
Οι δαπάνες κατανέμονται αναλογικά στα λογιστικά και εξωλογιστικά φορολογούμενα έσοδα. 
Ο φόρος υπολογίζεται με τις περσινές κατηγορίες και συντελεστές.
Μπορείτε βέβαια να αλλάξετε τις παραπάνω κατηγορίες βάσει των όσων διαρρέουν στα Μ.Μ.Ε.
Όταν θα ανακοινωθούν τα οριστικά μέτρα, θα ενημερώσω και το πρόγραμμα.
Σχετική συζήτηση γίνεται *ΕΔΩ*.

----------

DirectionLess

----------


## Xάρης

Πειραματιζόμενοι λίγο με το πρόγραμμα θα δείτε ότι ισχύουν όσα αναφέρω στην παραπάνω δημοσίευση #46.

Αν δίνατε τις μελέτες σ' άλλους να τις εκπονούν και εσείς υπογράφατε, ξεχάστε το πλέον. Αυτό δηλαδή που έπρεπε να ισχύει θα ισχύσει.

Αν κάνατε εκπτώσεις 25% και πάνω, ξεχάστε τις. Επίσης, ό,τι έπρεπε να ισχύει. 
Τελικά το κόστος θα το επωμιστούν οι ιδιοκτήτες/εργολάβοι.

----------


## dimkourt

Νέα φορολογία εισοδημάτων

http://www.e-forologia.gr/cms/viewCo....aspx?id=64973

----------


## cna

Εκεί που οδηγούνται τα πράγματα να δείτε που στο τέλος θα παρακαλάμε να καταργηθούν οι ελάχιστες αμοιβές (ώστε να δίνουμε προσφορές χωρίς να φορολογούμαστε επιπλέον). Συνάδελφοι... όποιος αντέξει...

dimkourt γράφαμε ταυτόχρονα. Αν τελικά ισχύσει το αφορολόγητο των 12.000 ευρώ αλλάζουν τα πράγματα προς το καλύτερο - σύμφωνα με το προγενέστερο παράδειγμά μου. Βέβαια η διαφορά δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα σημαντική μπροστά στην τάξη μεγέθους του νέου φόρου...

----------


## Xάρης

Οι ελάχιστες αμοιβές θα έπρεπε να θεωρούνται αμοιβές "εκκίνησης"... προς τα πάνω, όχι προς τα κάτω.  :Χαρούμενος: 
Σε τελική ανάλυση το ζητούμενο είναι οι "όροι του παιχνιδιού" να είναι ίδιοι για όλους.

----------


## cna

Χάρη ναι έτσι θα έπρεπε να θεωρούνται, όπως το έχω αναφέρει σε προηγούμενες δημοσιεύσεις και με παραδείγματα για τους δικηγόρους και τους υδραυλικούς. Από την στιγμή όμως που δεν είναι έτσι στην πράξη σχολιάζω αναλόγως...

----------


## Xάρης

Απ' τη στιγμή που δεν θα μας παίρνει για φορολογικούς λόγους (λογιστικό σύστημα) θα γίνουν θέλουμε δε θέλουμε.

----------

